

Leo Laporte shuts Twit.tv's live stream and chat - GeorgeOrr
http://forum.ibroadcastnetwork.org/showthread.php/2590-Twit-tv-Shutting-down-Live-Stream-and-IRC

======
SG-
I only read the statement and a few follow up posts, but I wonder if this has
to do with this recent video or stream where he's showing off the new
Photos.app and accidentally showed an unfortunate personal image on his
phone/camera roll.

~~~
GeorgeOrr
I've seen a couple of posts that the image was a Photoshop/hoax by the
offending trolls. They incorporated it into what they claimed was from the
live feed then edited from the show. But I have no real information to judge
the image or the claim it was faked.

Even if it was a mistake made, caught and never put in the show Leo still has
a problem. The live feed gives the trolls ammunition to capture mistakes,
amplify them, make sure they are in the worst light and here we are discussing
it.

So I can see why this was the straw that broke the camels back .. and now we
loose what was a great source of entertainment and community.

I stand by "this is why we can't have nice things."

~~~
SG-
I've seen the actual video of it and I sort of doubt it was fake.

But even then you still make a great point and he likely just had enough of it
too. That being said, when you get into live streaming you sort of expose
yourself to things as a public figure and have to be ready for some of it to
come back.

------
w0rmwood
Official statement which makes this headline somewhat inaccurate:

[http://twit.tv/2015/05/27/evolution-twit-
live](http://twit.tv/2015/05/27/evolution-twit-live)

~~~
GeorgeOrr
Thanks for posting that, it's a relief to know it's not a shut but a shuffle
to minimize the attackers harm.

Unfortunately, apparently Troll isn't the right word after all, attacker is
more accurate. From the statement:

"The term "troll" gets thrown around a lot. We get it: it's the Internet, and
trolls, snarkiness, and differing opinions come with the territory. But it
seriously crosses a line when it becomes targeted harassment, cyberstalking,
and there are threats of violence--especially when your children are in the
crosshairs. "Trolling" you can ignore, "stalking" is a different matter. "

------
GeorgeOrr
The trolls apparently have won. By being open and transparent apparently you
just give trolls ammunition, which they use to harass and threaten. Not just
Leo, not just his employees' but family as well.

To protect his family, and his business, Leo is shutting down the live feed
and the chat.

This is why we can't have nice things.

